# A Zfelix And Lowandbeyond Build Up



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Its gonna have black and HOK kosmos RED multiple patterns with a coat or 2 of candy apple red over the black with red flake 

And The Dash Board Is Going 2 be patterned and painted and possibly a 2-tone belly and frame or i might just candy it all we'll just have 2 see :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN, you got that shit already?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 21 2006, 08:24 PM~6014490
> *DAMN, you got that shit already?
> *



I Sure Did Came In Today

and i already started molding the belly and the whole frame even the top half :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oyea and the gas tank is gonna be all molded also :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 21 2006, 10:05 PM~6015066
> *I Sure Did Came In Today
> 
> and i already started molding the belly and the whole frame even the top half :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 

That was damn fast. 

Make me proud homie, make me proud. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 21 2006, 10:10 PM~6015097
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> That was damn fast.
> ...




All Im Gonna Say Is 



Ur Gonna Have Fun Puttin This Bitch Together :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 21 2006, 10:10 PM~6015105
> *All Im Gonna Say Is
> Ur Gonna Have Fun Puttin This Bitch Together :cheesy:
> *



Looks too good it may not get put together. Naw JP. I know it will be badass.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's going to be a nice ride when you guy's are done... i think you should take off the hood scoup too. make the hood flat. will look better with pattern's.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 21 2006, 10:13 PM~6015132
> *it's going to be a nice ride when you guy's are done... i think you should take off the hood scoup too. make the hood flat. will look better with pattern's.
> *



lol i already started thinkin about that because the way the hood scoop is it is sharp kinda how the patterns are gonna be so i was gonna mold it all in one piece with out that chrome piece and throw a pattern down the center of that :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

there is a guy on ebay that sells resin hoods with no scoop like they would come with a 327 
i think they are $7 shipped :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Frame is done

here it is before primer :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

do the damn thing man. :cheesy: Looks good so far!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah! I can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

One of my favorite kits. Good start bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Where you at homie? I hope your busy working on it, thats why your not on here. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Put that black 61 down and get to work. LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2006, 12:32 AM~6030897
> *Where you at homie?  I hope your busy working on it, thats why your not on here.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Put that black 61 down and get to work. LOL.  :cheesy:
> *



LOL naw i spent the whole day with my gurl and got home a lil while ago i still gotta sand the belly down and primer everything and then base it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 02:07 AM~6031104
> *LOL naw i spent the whole day with my gurl and got home a lil while ago i still gotta sand the belly down and primer everything and them base it
> *



JK with you homie! Take your time man. No rushing here. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2006, 02:41 AM~6031138
> *JK with you homie!  Take your time man.  No rushing here.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



In That Case expect your 67 next year homie :biggrin:




































Just Fuckin With Ya :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Also Homie I Been THinkin 

and i think u should get a decal mural made up by 1ofakind 2 put on the trunk 

but thats your choice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And Also Here is A Few Body mods for ya










Glazed the cowl panel and the hood with a lil bit of bondo


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Sneak Peek At The Belly And Frame In The Background And Im Thinkin 42 :dunno:










I Finished shaving the top of the hood










Now Its Time For The Bottem










and here is some pics of the engine


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN LOW I FUCKED UP YOUR 67 THE ROOF......
































HAS A HUGE HOLE IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL. it looks real good homie. I'm feeling all that. The sunroof looks great on there. I was kinda like :0 :0 What you fucked up my roof. Then I seen the post was really long so I knew you was bull shitting me. :cheesy: Fukit if so we'd just make it a droptop. :0 





What kinda mural you got in mind?? LMK and I'll hit Ryan up to do it. OH and you shaving the bottom of the hood too?? What about another mural for that along the same design as the one for the trunk??
You wanna wait for paint b4 we decide on a mural to get the colors looking OK. Then we'll put the mural on there and clear??

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2006, 04:36 AM~6031298
> *LOL.  it looks real good homie.  I'm feeling all that.  The sunroof looks great on there.  I was kinda like  :0  :0  What you fucked up my roof.  Then I seen the post was really long so I knew you was bull shitting me.  :cheesy:  Fukit if so we'd just make it a droptop.  :0
> What kinda mural you got in mind??  LMK and I'll hit Ryan up to do it.  OH and you shaving the bottom of the hood too??  What about another mural for that along the same design as the one for the trunk??
> You wanna wait for paint b4 we decide on a mural to get the colors looking OK. Then we'll put the mural on there and clear??
> ...



umm its all up 2 u but i wanna put the mural under the last coat of candy 2 give it that ghost look so try 2 find a mural that has a black background with red airbrushing that should be coo

and yea im shaving under the hood and another mural would look hella badass

just hit up 1ofakind and i'll look around for murals


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

10-4 will do :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i like this mural for under the hood


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 04:49 AM~6031321
> *i like this mural for under the hood
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yea, too bad she has cloths on. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2006, 04:53 AM~6031329
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Yea, too bad she has cloths on.  :0
> *



lol this was my second option for under the hood


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tittays :0 :0 

hehe It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey For Get That Pm I sent u these are the murals we gotta use



















but fuck i dont know how 2 resize nothin


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell teah, I like that trunk mural!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those last two are hhoott


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And Also Lowandbeyond

when i do the undercarrige

i wanna paint the belly with the black cherry

and the frame a bright red like the patterns will be so it will look 2 tone u know what i mean


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WELL WELL WELL

I KNOW I BEEN TALKIN ABOUT A SHAVED BELLY AND HERE SHE IS ALL NICE AND SHAVED :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That smoothed out belly looks sweet!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 24 2006, 07:38 AM~6031831
> *That smoothed out belly looks sweet!
> *



Thanks Homie This Is GettinCloser And Closer 2 gettin outta the bodyshop and goin into the paint booth :cheesy:



















Im Hella Diggin This Sun Roof










Shit Lowandbeyond u better watch out im starting 2 like this project i think ima have 2 jack u :biggrin: J/K


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD FELIX.....
HERES SOME MOTIVATION FOR YOU BIG DOG!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2006, 08:11 AM~6032054
> *LOOKING GOOD FELIX.....
> HERES SOME MOTIVATION FOR YOU BIG DOG!
> 
> ...



I Love that 67 homie i like your build ima try 2 make this bitch stand out :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here Are what the patterns on the hood roof and trunk may look like im redoing what i had on the sides


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oooooooooowwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I love when the down below is nicely shaven. hehe. :biggrin: 


Yea those last murals are the shit.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I WANNA START A PROJECT NOW!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 09:17 AM~6032455
> *:0 LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I WANNA START A PROJECT NOW!
> *



Thanks Homie Its A Hobby :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO!AND UR GOOD AT IT!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 09:23 AM~6032496
> *4$HO!AND UR GOOD AT IT!
> *



Thanks Homie :cheesy:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

Dammit i wanns see some kandy on this thing and a suggestion i know you already got two murals for this ride but since you got the belly shaved you should have put a little mural under there


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO PROBLEM!AND CANT WAIT TO C WAT IT LOOKS LIKE! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 24 2006, 09:26 AM~6032517
> *Dammit i wanns see some kandy on this thing and a suggestion i know you already got two murals for this ride but since you got the belly shaved you should have put a little mural under there
> *



i was thinking about it but i wanna pattern it and have lowandbeyond foil the gas tank so it looks like a fuel cell


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

oh gotcha yeah you should just pattern the belly llike you plan on with the hood and trunk


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 24 2006, 09:34 AM~6032584
> *oh gotcha yeah you should just pattern the belly llike you plan on with the hood and trunk
> *



yea cuz u really dont wanna start throwing murals everywhere on a car with parrterns me personaly i would rather see the patterns than artwork on a real car but thats just me


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

Fa sho Felix keep it real, thats commin out sick


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Aug 24 2006, 09:47 AM~6032674
> *Fa sho Felix keep it real, thats commin out sick
> *



Fasho Homie U Better buy your project today foo


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this ride is coming out clean bro ..it's going to be bad .


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 24 2006, 09:52 AM~6032715
> *this ride is coming out clean bro ..it's going to be bad .
> *



THANKS BIGGSz :cheesy:


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 08:48 AM~6032681
> *Fasho Homie U Better buy your project today foo
> *


Yea I am...time to get back into it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Aug 24 2006, 10:05 AM~6032821
> *Yea I am...time to get back into it
> *



Yea thats what im talkin about lets see what u can bust out with now


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 09:06 AM~6032831
> *Yea thats what im talkin about lets see what u can bust out with now
> *


Yeah i'm waitin to see what I can lay out too


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 09:27 AM~6032527
> *NO PROBLEM!AND CANT WAIT TO C WAT IT LOOKS LIKE! :0
> *



me either :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 10:16 AM~6032098
> *here Are what the patterns on the hood roof and trunk may look like im redoing what i had on the sides
> 
> 
> ...




Thats going to be a wild ride !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Before










After


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

clean nice job bro uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

were are u gettin your murals at bro let me know ok later


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 25 2006, 12:09 AM~6039358
> *were are u gettin your murals at bro let me know ok later
> *


1ofaknd GOTS SOME KILLER MURAL DECALS FOR SALE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 25 2006, 03:35 AM~6039398
> *1ofaknd GOTS SOME KILLER MURAL DECALS FOR SALE
> *


Plus any pic you find that you want He does thise too ! 5.00 each plus shipping !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey lowandbeyond are u gonna plate the undies or just spray them???????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got Her All Sealed Up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 25 2006, 11:24 AM~6040906
> *Got Her All Sealed Up
> 
> 
> ...



FELIX ! Look at the floor pans! In the pics you can see the ghoust shape ! 


Try adding a few more coats of primer and then wet sand it with 600 and then re prime ! You should be able to loss those ! and it will make for a way better finish ! 

I like the roof and the soild hood !


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 02:43 PM~6031874
> *Thanks Homie This Is GettinCloser And Closer 2 gettin outta the bodyshop and goin into the paint booth :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


hey post up a pic of that green patterned 1 in teh back ground.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2006, 11:43 AM~6041038
> *FELIX !  Look at the floor pans! In the pics you can see the ghoust shape !
> Try adding a few more coats of primer  and then wet sand it with 600  and then re prime ! You should be able to loss those ! and it will make for a way better  finish !
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6041038
> *FELIX !  Look at the floor pans! In the pics you can see the ghoust shape !
> Try adding a few more coats of primer  and then wet sand it with 600  and then re prime ! You should be able to loss those ! and it will make for a way better  finish !
> 
> ...



Aight then thanks minidreams :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 25 2006, 10:37 AM~6041470
> *hey post up a pic of that green patterned 1 in teh back ground.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 25 2006, 01:11 PM~6041746
> *Aight then thanks minidreams :cheesy:
> *


 It the tip is that you let the primer shrink in to the bondo and you add more to build it up ! Once its painted and starts to shrink it will show real bad and look like ass! 


Prmier is cheap and easy to fix problems with ! Paint you would have to start all over !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work bro cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' badass!

Are ya gonna shave and smooth the firewall?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 25 2006, 08:21 PM~6044991
> *Lookin' badass!
> 
> Are ya gonna shave and smooth the firewall?
> *



i dunno yet i havnet touched that yet but i am thinkin about it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Aug 25 2006, 01:35 AM~6039398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that would look nice.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

lookin real good man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so ya'll still need the flake or not?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 28 2006, 12:32 PM~6059733
> *so ya'll still need the flake or not?
> *



yea we gona need it thats what im basically waiting on


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2006, 02:56 PM~6059892
> *yea we gona need it thats what im basically waiting on
> *


well when it's paid for, i can ship it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Aug 28 2006, 12:32 PM~6059733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someones slipping on my end sending the paypal :angry: I'll get it shipped out in the morning. :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2006, 09:16 PM~6062959
> *Yes
> Someones slipping on my end sending the paypal  :angry:  I'll get it shipped out in the morning.  :uh:
> *



uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I need to know the details on these murals. What size you want them, and what colors


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 3 2006, 04:03 PM~6097116
> *I need to know the details on these murals. What size you want them, and what colors
> *



thats up to Zack, it makes no nevermind to me on the colors. I don't know what size they are either.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 4 2006, 10:23 PM~6105352
> *thats up to Zack,  it makes no nevermind to me on the colors.  I don't know what size they are either.
> *


pm sent


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Alright i got her all in silver flake!!!!! and here is a few pics of my insperation


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

lookin real nice zfelix78caddy
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Now THAT is what I call inspiration, NICE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres a shitty pic with the webcam since the digital has no juice :banghead:










here is a good shot of the flake :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice cant wait to see it finished keep up the good work bro


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 9 2006, 07:20 PM~6139375
> *heres a shitty pic with the webcam since the digital has no juice :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah thats what im talking bout'!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks everyone for the feedback


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 9 2006, 11:06 PM~6139867
> *thanks everyone for the feedback
> *



If you are going to paint it like that PM ME ! I got a few easy tips !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

same paint sceme


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 9 2006, 09:08 PM~6139873
> *same paint sceme
> *



not exact difernt colors just similar stirpes


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Started Maskin Off Some Patterns :0




























Not Even Close 2 Being Done But Let Me Know What U Think....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Felix, the masking looks awesome!! Can you tell me how you go about the masking process?
Do you apply a piece of masking tape and cut it directly on the model or do you precut it and apply it on the body?


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

The patterns look great :thumbsup:


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

i want to start doing more intricate masking, what brand tape do you use?

i got my eye on this thread, nice stuff


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the patterns are lookin tight

yeah let us know how you did the mask!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Use The Ultra Fine Line 3m Tape and what i do it i lay my base coat down then apply my pattern then ust cut off the un wanted tape and make sure everything is clean or it wont stick right


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 11 2006, 12:15 AM~6146512
> *Felix, the masking looks awesome!! Can you tell me how you go about the masking process?
> Do you apply a piece of masking tape and cut it directly on the model or do you precut it and apply it on the body?
> *



on the big line going down the middle of the body i lay'd regular maskin tape down and cut it down 2 where i needed it the i took some of the ultra fine line 3m tape and did the edges with that so it wouldnt bleed through


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

better pics :biggrin:



















FLAKE!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you still wanting the red flake right? I can go ahead and send it, and when you guys decide on the mural situation, we can make those when needed.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 11 2006, 11:55 AM~6149041
> *you still wanting the red flake right? I can go ahead and send it, and when you guys decide on the mural situation, we can make those when needed.
> *


I Guess Ima Keep That Flake Thanks Travis :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Alright i got all my lines for the silver masked off tomarrow afternoon i'll shoot candy apple red and mask off more patterns then the following day i'll shoot the black then the day after the black i'll shoot a coat of candy apple red over the black then we are patterned out :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good homie, can't wait until that bad boy is back home!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2006, 10:47 PM~6153677
> *looking good homie,  can't wait until that bad boy is back home!!  :0
> *



i dont think she wants 2 go home :0

lol j/k


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 11 2006, 10:50 PM~6153691
> *i dont think she wants 2 go home :0
> 
> lol j/k
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2006, 10:56 PM~6153720
> *
> *



:angry: lol im maskin some patterns on the belly as we speak i'll post pics as soon as im done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 11 2006, 10:57 PM~6153727
> *:angry:  lol im maskin some patterns on the belly as we speak i'll post pics as soon as im done
> *



Hell yea!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2006, 11:02 PM~6153754
> *Hell yea!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn fool looking sick!! I love it and it isn't even in color yet.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2006, 11:17 PM~6153842
> *damn fool looking sick!!  I love it and it isn't even in color yet.
> *



far from color!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 lookin good bro nice work on that belly :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i havnt seen this done yet on a model


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I was thinking of doing that on a future build.
Im looking forward to seeing how yours turns out. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Finished masking the hood










if the murals dont come through i got under hood detail



















i love this shit!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

aight ima finish painting the hood today just 2 see how the colors would look like i'll post pics in a lil bit once the color is dry


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 12 2006, 11:08 AM~6156521
> *aight ima finish painting the hood today just 2 see how the colors would look like i'll post pics in a lil bit once the color is dry
> *


you should spray the candy all at once so you will have the same coats of candy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 12 2006, 01:03 PM~6156821
> *you should spray the candy all at once so you will have the same coats of candy
> *



cuz the main color of the car isnt candy only the patterns are


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 12 2006, 01:04 PM~6157089
> *cuz the main color of the car isnt candy only the patterns are
> *


 :0 my bad i thought it was the other way around


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i think i pulled off that black cherry effect (notice the flake)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

masked off





















DAMN :0


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: i love it man! its great to see any kinda designs on models! this is what its all about for me, doing stuff that would make a real car unstoppable...but in scale!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn thats bad ass, can't wait to see what you got planed next :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

EXCELLENT JOB FELIX.....I NEVER LOOKD CAUSE I DIDNT WANT TO GO THROUGH ALL 7 PAGES LOL BUT DAMN IT WAS WORTH IT GOOD JOB


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! Although I expected some candy on top of it all...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good! Love the paint bro :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 12 2006, 11:53 PM~6160836
> *Looks good! Although I expected some candy on top of it all...
> *



well the red is candy apple red and there is candy apple red over the black and the silver has a grip of silver flake


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2006, 12:32 AM~6161061
> *Looks good! Love the paint bro  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie but the pics just dont do justice on the paint i'll have travis tell u details once i get it back 2 him


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the pattern, nice work!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i put 2 coats of clear on it























































look at the cameras reflection


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn that looks reallly nice


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great job on the patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn homie, that looks sick as fuck. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 08:16 PM~6168036
> *damn homie,  that looks sick as fuck.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that paint looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got any pics of the underneath?? :biggrin: 


I can't wait for this mofo to come home!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 09:51 PM~6168639
> *got any pics of the underneath??  :biggrin:
> I can't wait for this mofo to come home!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



not yet that is in red i ran outta black paint i gotta go pick up some more 2 finish the patterns


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 10:19 PM~6168798
> *not yet that is in red i ran outta black paint i gotta go pick up some more 2 finish the patterns
> *



kool kool.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 10:34 PM~6168843
> *kool kool.
> *



did u get my pm about the rims


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 10:41 PM~6168870
> *did u get my pm about the rims
> *



yup, not sure yet. Still thinking what to go with.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 10:54 PM~6168957
> *yup,  not sure yet.  Still thinking what to go with.
> *



slap some wheels on there, lets see a mock up. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice werk! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 11:01 PM~6169015
> *slap some wheels on there,  lets see a mock up.  :biggrin:
> *



lol i dont have none


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 11:18 PM~6169147
> *lol i dont have none
> *



  I guess I'll send ya some. Then we'll finger out what to do with them.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 11:26 PM~6169184
> *      I guess I'll send ya some.  Then we'll finger out what to do with them.
> *



 kool just lt me know how u want them painted


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

Go 2 piece chrom spokes and toss some red in there...or full chrome with a red lip but that shits lookin off the hook homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 12:51 PM~6164708
> *i put 2 coats of clear on it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

damn lowandbeyond like hella bumped my reply outta the way...lol but here's what i think would look tight for wheelzz:

Go 2 piece chrom spokes and toss some red in there...or full chrome with a red lip but that shits lookin off the hook homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 11:46 PM~6169321
> *
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 13 2006, 11:45 PM~6169311
> * kool just lt me know how u want them painted
> *



Kool.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Sep 13 2006, 11:48 PM~6169328
> *damn lowandbeyond like hella bumped my reply outta the way...lol but here's what i think would look tight for wheelzz:
> 
> Go 2 piece chrom spokes and toss some red in there...or full chrome with a red lip but that shits lookin off the hook homie
> *



Naw I seen it. I just wanted to get some pics on this page while we was talking about wheels. Got tired of going back and forth. LOL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 11:52 PM~6169354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: i was thinkin more of the 2 piece peguses spokes with the new 5'20 tire with the 2 wing knock off :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 14 2006, 12:01 AM~6169397
> *:dunno: i was thinkin more of the 2 piece peguses spokes with the new 5'20 tire with the 2 wing knock off :dunno:
> *



either all chromes or silver spokes. But I will send you some all chrome 2 pc 5.20s with a 2 prong KO to see what it looks like.


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2006, 10:52 PM~6169354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey dont do it!! Get spokes homie! I'm tellin ya you'll love it...Chrome spokes with a red lip! It'll look way hotter than those you got planned...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Sep 14 2006, 08:16 PM~6176570
> *Hey dont do it!! Get spokes homie! I'm tellin ya you'll love it...Chrome spokes with a red lip! It'll look way hotter than those you got planned...
> *


Naw no plans, just trying to throw shit out there. It will be spokes.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

updates? :tongue:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2006, 09:55 PM~6207661
> *updates?  :tongue:
> *



naw now that the wagon is outta the way i can pickup some black paint!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Travis i Wet Sanded the body U Want Me 2 Leave It That Way so U can Foil Then Clear It :dunno:

and the hood and engine are done i already wraped them up and put them in the box

the belly needs black cherry and clear 

and the frame is all done just needs clear will be home in a week at the most :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea thats fine just leave it like that. Thanks so much bro! I can't wait for that to get here. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

that muhhfucka goes hard! no ****..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Sep 27 2006, 09:45 PM~6260353
> *that muhhfucka goes hard! no ****..
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 28 2006, 03:44 AM~6261613
> *
> *



thats what I was gonna say but just thought I would let it go.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2006, 03:51 AM~6261627
> *thats what I was gonna say but just thought I would let it go.
> *


LOL


----------



## ridincadi (Sep 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridincadi_@Sep 29 2006, 01:42 PM~6272332
> *:uh:
> *




What??


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THAT'S A BAD ASS CAR HOMIE,GREAT PAINTJOB.CAN'T WAIT TILL IT'S FINISHED.PROPS TO YA.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6273504
> *THAT'S A BAD ASS CAR HOMIE,GREAT PAINTJOB.CAN'T WAIT TILL IT'S FINISHED.PROPS TO YA.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I will make one soon.

Gracias por la insipracion.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is some wheel mock ups

( the paint is wet sanded thats why it looks dull ) 

i like this first pic shows how the black has a red tint 2 it :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I kinda like it face down ass up. Looks killer. I can't wait to get that here.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2006, 04:49 AM~6302520
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I kinda like it face down ass up.  Looks killer.  I can't wait to get that here.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2006, 04:49 AM~6302520
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I kinda like it face down ass up.  Looks killer.  I can't wait to get that here.
> *



i like nose up ass in the grass :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not to step on your toes Felix but i look at this car alot and the work is clean for the most part but it still something !

I think if you went and added something in between the 2 sliver strips on the rear would finish it off real nice ! 

Maybe try to lay down gold foil in there and then take some of the candy red mixed with silver spary and then hit it with plastic wrap why its stil wet would be a cool look ! 

Dont think i am hatein ,but to me you went wild but seems empty ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 07:27 PM~6307996
> *Not to step on your toes  Felix  but i look at this car alot  and the work is clean for the most part  but  it still something !
> 
> I think if you went and added something in between the 2 sliver strips on the rear  would finish it off real nice !
> ...



yea bro i know what u mean i was thinkin about adding black into the inside pattern on the back but im just afraid cuz i dont wanna ruin it hno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

FACE DOWN ASS UP THAT'S THE WAY THIS RIDE SHOULD FUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh: THanks Mini!! :biggrin:

i just gotta cover the silver lines with ultra fine line tape then spray :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: can you get a monte carlo body? I'd love to have a model made


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 4 2006, 09:16 PM~6308831
> *:thumbsup: can you get a monte carlo body? I'd love to have a model made
> *



Betoscustoms on here sells all kinds of models hit him up :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 4 2006, 09:14 PM~6308811
> *:uh: THanks Mini!! :biggrin:
> 
> i just gotta cover the silver lines with ultra fine line tape then spray :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 4 2006, 11:14 PM~6308811
> *:uh: THanks Mini!! :biggrin:
> 
> i just gotta cover the silver lines with ultra fine line tape then spray :cheesy:
> ...


Get some wraping foil ! ball it up ! and when you add your color just hit it with the ball of wrap ! Trust me ! If it fucks up ! I redo do the kit for you ! !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 09:40 PM~6308967
> *Get some wraping foil ! ball it up ! and when you add your color  just hit it with the ball of wrap ! Trust me ! If it fucks up ! I redo do the kit for you !  !
> *



Pm Sent!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:










will paint tomarrow hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 12:38 AM~6309266
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it ! Good luck !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I know this has nothing 2 do with the 67 but check out the marbleizing i did on this 59 impala hood!!!




























Just thought i'd share that with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 4 2006, 11:19 PM~6309515
> *I know this has nothing 2 do with the 67 but check out the marbleizing i did on this 59 impala hood!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i kinda love it when u picture something and it looks just how u pictured it :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELIX !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 08:18 PM~6315767
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELIX !
> *



Thanks Mini :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that looks real good. :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres what it looks like all finished up i just need to foil it then clear it then send it home :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 09:51 PM~6405443
> *Heres what it looks like all finished up i just need to foil it then clear it then send it home :tears:
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The little details help the over all look GOOD JOB !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2006, 12:22 AM~6406168
> *The little details help the  over all look  GOOD JOB !
> *



thanks Bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good bro, I like it alot more with the black stripe in the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:18 AM~6406296
> *Looks good bro, I like it alot more with the black stripe in the back.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks HOmie!

I know i cant wait to see what it looks like foiled and cleared!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

You really got down on this build zfelix. Much props to you.

I cant wait to see what lowandbeyond got in store for us now :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 20 2006, 05:47 AM~6406549
> *You really got down on this build zfelix.  Much props to you.
> 
> I cant wait to see what lowandbeyond got in store for us now :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good wey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 20 2006, 05:47 AM~6406549
> *You really got down on this build zfelix.  Much props to you.
> 
> I cant wait to see what lowandbeyond got in store for us now :biggrin:
> *


Shit it looks so good, I'm afraid to build it. :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Got This Biotch Cleared Finnally!!! lol










pictures dont due justice this paint job is very glossy and has alotta flake!!!! 

now ima let it cure for a few days aybe even a whole week then buff it out and send it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you have enough pics of the little one to make the bigger one, or you wanna keep the little one as a guide? Or just wing it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 03:39 AM~6657975
> *you have enough pics of the little one to make the bigger one,  or you wanna keep the little one as a guide?  Or just wing it.
> *


yeah i have enough pictures and i remember how i painted it so yeah im good ima just send it to you in like 3 days so that clear can cure im sure u dont wanna open the box with a fucked up car in it lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lowandbeyond should have this by friday or saturday hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 7 2006, 08:44 AM~6713567
> *lowandbeyond should have this by friday or saturday hno:
> *



can't wait homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got the big 67 in silver flake ( it feels like im startin all over again :uh: lol :biggrin: )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea! :cheesy: 

:0 


















The little 67 engine.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gonna start wiring up the engine in the morning. 


stole some uppers from a 70 MC also.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2006, 08:38 PM~6726906
> *hell yea!  :cheesy:
> 
> :0
> ...



:0 the engine looks nice!!

and clean the frame!! the tissue i wraped it up with sure did a number on everything lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:twak: I will. Alot of the dirt and dust is from me drilling out the cylinder holes.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 8 2006, 11:59 PM~6727894
> *:twak:  I will.  Alot of the dirt and dust is from me drilling out the cylinder holes.
> *



u lockin this thing up on rivits :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 9 2006, 01:00 AM~6727901
> *u lockin this thing up on rivits :0
> *


yup, all 4's, in the sky. :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2006, 12:02 AM~6727914
> *yup,  all 4's, in the sky.  :0  :0
> *



:0 any word on the chrome?? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 9 2006, 01:03 AM~6727920
> *:0 any word on the chrome?? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: nothing I know of.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2006, 12:05 AM~6727924
> *:dunno:  nothing I know of.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

just fucking around this morning. :0 :0 










it actually looks good.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: travis fixed the clear :biggrin: 











u figured out the plans for the rims yet?? :happysad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Naw haven't really put much thought into it. Prolly all chrome. I painted some silver and they didn't look right. I'll mess with it more once the clear gets nice and dry. I'm still waiting on the mail man also.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah i sill think black lip red spoke chrome knockoff will compliment the paint well :biggrin:

or even red lip chrome spoke and paint the center cap of the knockoff black

but no matter what its gonna be sick and u like how the candy apple red sparkles huh :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

we'll try it. I'm just glad the paint come out of it. I was like hno: hno: 

Looks alot better from this









I'll throw some paint on some wheels in the morning.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks way better then that!! and heres what it looks like on all chrome when i had it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

YEA!! I'd say all chrome.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2006, 09:59 PM~6789321
> *YEA!! I'd say all chrome.
> *



yeah all chrome accents all the silver lines


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 19 2006, 11:30 PM~6789127
> *looks way better then that!! and heres what it looks like on all chrome when i had it
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH 1 OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats lookin tight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

OH shit, she lives.......

Got the windows and sunroof put in. 

















got the subs added to the deck








and the interior painted.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the chassie sitting how I want and the wheels added.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

thats looking bad ass bro  keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are those pegasus rims?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup, on both the rides.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2007, 06:34 PM~6987266
> *got the chassie sitting how I want and the wheels added.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Thats The Shot :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I liked it face up. :biggrin: The only chrome under it is the telescoping rear end and the upper control arms. Just painted everything else. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

now finish teh interior and engine and get some outdoorshots


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

holy shit that is hot!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

thats bad as fuk...good job yall


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 14 2007, 08:45 PM~6988015
> *now finish teh interior and engine and get some outdoorshots
> *



Interior is drying and the engine is built. Got the wires laying here to add later. Have to take the cleaners off the top to clear the hood. 
just laying in there.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIES!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

ey man did u cut a and lengthen the a arms or did u do sumthing else???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 14 2007, 09:25 PM~6988535
> *ey man did u cut a and lengthen the a arms or did u do sumthing else???
> *



used the chrome ones off the 70 lowrider monte carlo kit or the rivi kit. They are not really where they should be.LOL. They need to be around the cylinder, but that just wasn't high enough. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb+Jan 14 2007, 08:48 PM~6988049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks homies. Just trying my hardest not to fuck up ol boys badass paint job he layed down for me. :biggrin: Daddy trying to make his son proud. :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I got chrome undies for that 67!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 15 2007, 03:03 AM~6990181
> *I got chrome undies for that 67!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

piss on it, i'm done. Still have to add the head lights and hood trim.........


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN TO BAD YOU DIDN'T SEE THE CHROME KIT I SOLD FOR THIS!!! LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
















































extended a arms :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah!!! Looks KILLER Bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 17 2007, 09:37 PM~7017749
> *DAMN TO BAD YOU DIDN'T SEE THE CHROME KIT I SOLD FOR THIS!!! LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.
> *



I did...... I pmed you and never heard anything back. Oh well, I already had it about done anyways. LOL. 
Like I told Zack too. Too much chrome would have taking away from the paint and all the other mods. 

Thanks everyone.... Thanks Zack!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

one of my favorite builds

CLEAN


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks badass 
im not a big fan of the gangster tuck but thats just me :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 17 2007, 10:35 PM~7018163
> *:thumbsup: looks badass
> im not a big fan of the gangster tuck but thats just me  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8albert8 (Jan 13, 2007)

dam that looks nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 17 2007, 10:32 PM~7018137
> *one of my favorite builds
> 
> CLEAN
> *



I have a feeling this one is gonna be nothing compaired to that 59 impy and regal drop top. :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Came Out tight!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 12:32 AM~7018993
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Came Out tight!!
> *


not bad huh??  Would have been alittle better with alittle more chrome, but oh well. Its almost done now. LOL. Headlights, hood trim and exhaust.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 17 2007, 11:34 PM~7019001
> *not bad huh??      Would have been alittle better with alittle more chrome, but oh well.  Its almost done now.  LOL.  Headlights, hood trim and exhaust.
> *


dont look bad at all and the under carrige looks tight!! i prolly spent most of my time on that through out the build 


Now



















































1959 and regal drop top :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I know, I know quit bustin the balls. LOL. I really do need to send them huh? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 17 2007, 09:36 PM~7017740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

clean!...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jan 18 2007, 01:45 AM~7019215
> *clean!...
> *


thanks bro! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 17 2007, 08:36 PM~7017740
> *piss on it,  i'm done.  Still have to add the head lights and hood trim.........
> 
> 
> ...





it has that gangster lean  :cheesy:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks great...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and also drama is a good name for this car for the problem u ran into with the clear!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:31 AM~7020858
> *and also drama is a good name for this car for the problem u ran into with the clear!!
> *


   Thats kinda what I thought, would have been more drama if I couldn't wetsand the clear out and you would have to re-paint it. :tongue:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

uffin: Da Hell Da Hell Yeah!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

those uppers look like ass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 09:16 PM~7026485
> *those uppers look like ass
> *


thank you. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 10:16 PM~7026485
> *I like to take it up the ass!
> *


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 18 2007, 10:21 PM~7026533
> *soplo verga
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Get the fuck outta here! :wave:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 08:16 PM~7026485
> *those uppers look like ass
> *


damn you beat me to it, it looks more broke than juiced


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 18 2007, 09:44 PM~7026724
> *damn you beat me to it, it looks more broke than juiced
> *


it is bitch. Why do mofo have to be soo fuckin negitive. So you and your fuckin butt pirate boyfriend up there can take your good building 13 year old asses on down the road. Bitch. :uh: :uh: 
negitive ass motherfuckers always picking out the bads about someones shit and never the positive shit. :uh: 

Thank you come again. bitch.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2007, 09:18 PM~7027054
> *it is bitch.  Why do mofo have to be soo fuckin negitive.  So you and your fuckin butt pirate boyfriend up there can take your good building 13 year old asses on down the road. Bitch.  :uh:  :uh:
> negitive ass motherfuckers always picking out the bads about someones shit and never the positive shit.  :uh:
> 
> ...


well said bro 

if u guys have nothing nice to say dont say it at all


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:27 PM~7027119
> *well said bro
> 
> if u guys have nothing nice to say dont say it at all
> *


I don't even give a fuck about that..... 

something along the lines like this would have been better. 

"yo, the cars looks awesome but those uppers are messed up" 
or 
"I like that paint, but the control arms should have been put in the OG place and not butterfly that bad" 

Not some little puck ass kid that don't build shit come in here with that bullshit. 
I mean I know they are not in the right place. I said that in the 1st post. LOL.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

FUCK THEM HOOOS!!!! THEY AIN'T SHIT AND WON'T EVER BE !!!!! JUST DO YOUR THING LITTLE Gs..... SOME DAY THEY'LL BE PAYIN TO YOUR SHIT AT THE SHOWS...


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

FUCK THEM HOOOS!!!! THEY AIN'T SHIT AND WON'T EVER BE !!!!! JUST DO YOUR THING LITTLE Gs..... SOME DAY THEY'LL BE PAYIN TO YOUR SHIT AT THE SHOWS... :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 19 2007, 12:40 AM~7027730
> *FUCK THEM HOOOS!!!! THEY AIN'T SHIT AND WON'T EVER BE !!!!! JUST DO YOUR THING LITTLE Gs..... SOME DAY THEY'LL BE PAYIN TO YOUR SHIT AT THE SHOWS... :biggrin:
> *


kick rocks all the way to mexico dont stop at the rio grande kick rocks then die


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7027776
> *kick rocks all the way to mexico dont stop at the rio grande kick rocks then die
> *


bro u need to watch who u talk to like that and u need to take your negativity somewhere else thats y nobody likes you


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:47 AM~7027794
> *bro u need to watch who u talk to like that and u need to take your negativity somewhere else thats y nobody likes you
> *


why? fuck him he shouldnt be talking to anyone like that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn this topic turned bad real quick! LOL. 

It just pisses me off. No one says how good some of the work people do....its always where they fucked up at. :uh: :uh: 

I can take the shittiest builder in here and look at one of their builds and STILL pick out something I like about it and post it up. I HAVE NEVER AND WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING BAD ABOUT NO ONES SHIT! nomatter how good or bad it is.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 10:48 PM~7027802
> *why? fuck him he shouldnt be talking to anyone like that
> *



what he say fuck haters for the people who did this build me and travis to do our thing he is close friends to me and my family so chill out if u dont like somwething u aint gotta have such negativity thats what makes people think less of you


travis put the a-arms like that cause thats what he likes he knows they are not on right and some people might not like it but thats his style

end of story


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

all this shit over some fucking uppers. the car is fine i like the paint but i see bad before the good thats the way i am, its the uppers that dont look right it looks exagerated like 5 inch upper extensions(if thats even possible?)


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

NO FUCK YOUUUUUU....BITCH!!!! FELL FREE TO PM ME WITH ADDRESS OR A PH# AND I'LL COME TO YOU , TO HAVE A DEBATE ABOUT RESPECT.... :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 10:53 PM~7027856
> *all this shit over some fucking uppers. the car is fine i like the paint but i see bad before the good thats the way i am, its the uppers that dont look right it looks exagerated like 5 inch upper extensions(if thats even possible?)
> *



understandable now if u put it like that before it wouldnt have been like this lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 18 2007, 10:54 PM~7027872
> *NO FUCK YOUUUUUU....BITCH!!!! FELL FREE TO PM ME WITH ADDRESS OR A PH# AND I'LL COME TO YOU , TO HAVE A DEBATE ABOUT RESPECT.... :0
> *



haha trace u crazy lol its all good homie


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 19 2007, 12:54 AM~7027872
> *NO FUCK YOUUUUUU....BITCH!!!! FELL FREE TO PM ME WITH ADDRESS OR A PH# AND I'LL COME TO YOU , TO HAVE A DEBATE ABOUT RESPECT.... :0
> *


fuck you and your respect bitch heres the rock start kicking south you piece of shit


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I think everyone should stop wasting thier time on lownslow. He has gone down this road with everyone. He is a negative person who only thinks his own shit is worthy of compliment. He only has one friend on here and thats Big Poppa. If I remember right Poppa has even layed into him a few times and told him to shut the fuck up. He is just one of those arrogant pricks that wont learn a lesson in life untill someone beats it into him, or maybe even puts some lessons through him. Also...if I remember right, there is...or was a feature on lil where you can ignore users...it doesnt show what they post anymore when you view the forums...I recommend everyone does that for Lownslow a.k.a. highrider. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 11:53 PM~7027856
> *all this shit over some fucking uppers. the car is fine i like the paint but i see bad before the good thats the way i am, its the uppers that dont look right it looks exagerated like 5 inch upper extensions(if thats even possible?)
> *



I know they don't look right, I've said that all along. Beleive me I had them in the OG place and it REALLY didn't look right. It wasn't even really stock height. So I moved them outward and made them lift more. I prolly could have done them better for the uppers but would have to cut corners somewhere else. Like the spindels or something. 

Oh well, its on my shelf and I'm happy with it. nothing else matters.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

I WAS NOT TALKIN TO YOU TO START WITH!!!! BUT IF YOU HAVE TO, LEARN TO TAKE THE PAIN!!!! OR SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2007, 10:58 PM~7027912
> *I know they don't look right,  I've said that all along.  Beleive me I had them in the OG place and it REALLY didn't look right.  It wasn't even really stock height.  So I moved them outward and made them lift more.  I prolly could have done them better for the uppers but would have to cut corners somewhere else. Like the spindels or something.
> 
> 
> ...



PROBLEM SOLVED LET THE HATERS HATE AND WE HAVE 2 MORE RIDES COMING OUT IN THE FUTURE TILL THEN HATE ON DRAMA 

LOL! drama was the right name!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 12:57 AM~7027907
> *I think everyone should stop wasting thier time on lownslow. He has gone down this road with everyone. He is a negative person who only thinks his own shit is worthy of compliment. He only has one friend on here and thats Big Poppa. If I remember right Poppa has even layed into him a few times and told him to shut the fuck up. He is just one of those arrogant pricks that wont learn a lesson in life untill beats it into him, or maybe even puts some lessons through him. Also...if I remember right, there is...or was a feature on lil where you can ignore users...it doesnt show what they post anymore when you view the forums...I recommend everyone does that for Lownslow a.k.a. highrider.  :uh:
> *


use it then dipshit i could care less what anyone thinks of my cars


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

OK OK OK LADYS!!! this topic is about this.........





> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 14 2007, 11:25 PM~6989619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 10:53 PM~7027856
> *all this shit over some fucking uppers. the car is fine i like the paint but i see bad before the good thats the way i am, its the uppers that dont look right it looks exagerated like 5 inch upper extensions(if thats even possible?)
> *


people its just a model :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 11:01 PM~7027947
> *use it then dipshit i could care less what anyone thinks of my cars
> *



:tears: Believe me...I have in the past. For a while you seemed like someone took the stupid out of you so I stopped using it...but alas...you proved me wrong.  


As Dr. Phil says... "Lownslow, you are mad at the world and everyone in it because you have no self worth. You live a miserable little life and are just angry at all of those who have lives better than yours."



:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sounds a little like vinny aka S-10forever! :biggrin: 

to lowandbeond and zfelix, this car is sweet! very nice work guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 01:05 AM~7027979
> *:tears: Believe me...I have in the past. For a while you seemed like someone took the stupid out of you so I stopped using it...but alas...you proved me wrong.
> As Dr. Phil says... "Lownslow, you are mad at the world and everyone in it because you have no self worth. You live a miserable little life and are just angry at all of those who have lives better than yours."
> :roflmao:
> *


so that makes me emo?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

MY PIONT TO START WITH....GOOD WORK LITTLE Gs !!!! KEEP IT UP !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 19 2007, 12:09 AM~7028006
> *sounds a little like vinny aka S-10forever! :biggrin:
> 
> to lowandbeond and zfelix, this car is sweet! very nice work guys! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Linc....


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7028007
> *so that makes me emo?
> *



:dunno: I'm gangster...I dont even know wtf emo is. Are those the kids that wear black makeup and all them ****** ass colored beads and suck on pacifiers?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 18 2007, 11:10 PM~7028017
> *MY PIONT TO START WITH....GOOD WORK LITTLE Gs !!!! KEEP IT UP !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  LOL
> *


good sportsmanship :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 01:11 AM~7028021
> *:dunno: I'm gangster...I dont even know wtf emo is. Are those the kids that wear black makeup and all them ****** ass colored beads and suck on pacifiers?
> *


you live in seatle :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 12:11 AM~7028021
> *:dunno: I'm gangster...I dont even know wtf emo is. Are those the kids that wear black makeup and all them ****** ass colored beads and suck on pacifiers?
> *



LOL, thats funny. But yes, that would be it gansta. :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 11:12 PM~7028033
> *you live in seatle  :uh:
> *



You live in a trailor park. :uh: Wtf is your point bro?





Blah blah blah...I dont give a fuck...Have a nice night lownslow. 





Nice build Travis/Zach.



:wave: <---Me, The bigger man.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 01:14 AM~7028048
> *You live in a trailor park.  :uh:  Wtf is your point bro?
> Blah blah blah...I dont give a fuck...Have a nice night lownslow.
> Nice build Travis/Zach.
> ...


keep telling yourself that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

He is the "BIGGER" man, that dudes huge!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 18 2007, 11:17 PM~7028062
> *keep telling yourself that
> *



Point made.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 19 2007, 01:02 AM~7027955
> *OK OK OK LADYS!!!  this topic is about this.........
> *



X2 NO SHIT. 

YOU PEOPLE JUST TOOK OVER THIS TOPIC TO TALK SHIT TO EACH OTHER. I THINK IM GOING TO CREATE A TOPIC FOR ALL WHO WANT TO TLAK SHIT ON-LINE!!! WORSE THAN MYSPACE!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH AND BY THE WAY THA 67' LOOKS KICK ASS BRO GOOD JOB ON THE ATTENTION TO DETAIL. SPECIALLY THE PAINT!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2007, 11:19 PM~7028077
> *He is the "BIGGER" man,  that dudes huge!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Whoa now T...I'm not that big...I'm not Biggs big.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

there already is a topic to talk shit, its called randumb shit! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 12:23 AM~7028098
> *Whoa now T...I'm not that big...I'm not Biggs big.
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin: bigger than me anyways. LOL. :0


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 19 2007, 01:23 AM~7028101
> *there already is a topic to talk shit, its called randumb shit! :biggrin:
> *



PROBLEM SOLVES LOWANDSLOW TAKE YOUR ASS TO RANDUM SHIT!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 17 2007, 09:36 PM~7017740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

PEEP THE PLATE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
uffin: uffin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im out for tonight :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:36 AM~7028189
> *Im out for tonight :wave:
> *



L8 bro, I wish I was......4 more hours of work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 time for more "drama"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BLAST FROM TEH PAST!!!! WERES TEH OUTSIDE PHOTOS :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit wheres the sun? was cloudy all fukin day. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 19 2007, 08:37 PM~7732277
> *shit wheres the sun?  was cloudy all fukin day.  Maybe this weekend.
> *






DRAMA :cheesy:

what u gonna name teh regal lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 19 2007, 08:38 PM~7732286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dunno? something sinister.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN!! ITS STILL LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 21 2007, 11:05 AM~7742264
> *   DAMN!! ITS STILL LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:
> *


fuck yes it still looks good!! I have thought about breaking it apart and detailing the engine more, but skuuuurd. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

U ready to finish this one up and bust it back out on the show circut :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2007, 11:50 PM~8806469
> *U ready to finish this one up and bust it back out on the show circut :0 :0
> *



you get the firewall and breather finished up? I still got to build the LS1 for it. But hell yes I'm ready to have this back on the shelf. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 11:52 PM~8806478
> *you get the firewall and breather finished up?    I still got to build the LS1 for it.  But hell yes I'm ready to have this back on the shelf.  :cheesy:
> *


they are already packed with cloud nyne!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2007, 11:53 PM~8806483
> *they are already packed with cloud nyne!
> *



Cool deal homie!! Damn that means I got 2 to build soon as the package gets here. :biggrin: Show season about over this year. Deffently hitting them next year.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8806497
> *Cool deal homie!!    Damn that means I got 2 to build soon as the package gets here.  :biggrin:    Show season about over this year.  Deffently hitting them next year.
> *



HELL YEAH 08 WIll Be The Year!!! Everyone Betta Step There Game Up Cause what me and u are workin on right now is gonna blow em out the water :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 17 2007, 12:00 AM~8806529
> *HELL YEAH 08 WIll Be The Year!!! Everyone Betta Step There Game Up Cause what me and u are workin on right now is gonna blow em out the water :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



Just that 59 ALONE is going to single handedly take down each and everyone. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 17 2007, 12:00 AM~8806529
> *HELL YEAH 08 WIll Be The Year!!! Everyone Betta Step There Game Up Cause what me and u are workin on right now is gonna blow em out the water :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 17 2007, 12:28 AM~8806629
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



you know how we do it. :biggrin:


----------

